# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  ساخت فولدر و  کپی فایل بوسیله sql

## mit_89

سلام دوستان
می خواستم بدونم بوسیله sql امکان copy file و ایجاد فولدر در درایوهای ویندوز وجود دارد؟؟  مثل کارهایی که در ..net با فایل و فولدر ها انجام میدیم. اگر چواب مثبت است لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید چون موضوع فوری است.

راستش اصل موضوع اینه که من یک دیتابیس مثلا main1 برای یک دوره مالی دارم که بعد از پایان دوره می خوام کاربر با زدن دوره جدید ، توسط sql دیتابیس خام را از یک درایو کپی کند در یک فولدر جدید به نام دوره جدید و آن را attach کند. این عملیات کپی فایل و درست کردن فولدر رو اول با خود window app C#‎ نوشتم ولی فولدر در کامپیوتر کاربری که دارد این برنامه را اجرا می کند ساخته می شود و sql روی سرور نصب شده است و موقع attach کردن نمی تواند فایل دیتا را روی کامپیوتر آن کاربر پیدا کند.

در واقع من می خوام  توسط خود sql این کار کپی فایل رو انجام بدم تا روی خود کامپیوتر سرور فولدر جدید ایجاد  و فایل کپی شود تا برای attach شدن مشکلی نباشه.

لطفا کمک کنید :افسرده:

----------


## shadi khanum

با clr.Net میتونی اکثر کارهایی که توی خود .Net انجام میدیم رو از طریق SQL انجام بدی. مثلا یه تابع مینویسی با .Net که فایلی رو کپی کنه، بعد dll اون رو به Sql معرفی میکنی و از توی SQL میتونی اون تابع رو فراخانی کنی..
clr.Net سرچ کنی Sample پیدا میکنی

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما اصلا نیازی به اینکار ندارید.
کافیه از دیتابیس خام یک Backup تهیه کرده و با دستور restore with move مسیرشو تغییر بدید .

----------

